# Redesigned 2007 G35



## LoveTAH (Dec 25, 2005)

Surprised no one has posted pics of this.


































Other pics here; 
http://www.autoweek.com/files/specials/2006_newyork/infiniti/g35/pages/01.htm


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Lookin good Infiniti!:thumbup:


----------



## mapsbmw (Jan 16, 2006)

That thing just screams sports sedan...ouch!


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

My boss has one of the previous models. Actually quite a bargain for the money.

His only complaint is excessive brake wear. The pads are lasting 15-20k miles. Infiniti has stepped up to the plate for all owners and has provided the first two brake services for free.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

In excess of 300hp? hoo-boy!

:thumbup: 

i actually like the lines (both inside and out). i've always been a fan of the g35 (i remember trashing one on a test drive at wolf trap when we *used* to live here--before chapel hill and before phoenix!).


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

At least they got rid of the ugly steering wheel I seem to see in all Nissan/Infiniti products. The rest I'll wait and see, although it looks better than the current 4 door.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

7500rpm redline! :thumbup:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

: puke: 

Couldn't stop myself. Contrived design ala M35/45. Techno-glam interior ala new Honda Civic crossed with the M35/45. And people complain how the E90 3er looks?

Yeah, 300hp is nice, but the output in the last G35 never felt has healthy as the engine hp quoted.

The 3er continues its comfortable lead. And G-d have mercy on Infiniti, Audi, and all others when the 335i comes along :thumbup:


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

what's a decently (not fully) loaded 335 gonna run--$45k? A more fully loaded G35 (might be half a tick slower to 60, likely to not offer the same road feel) will prolly be 10 grand less.



wheel-man said:


> And G-d have mercy on Infiniti, Audi, and all others when the 335i comes along :thumbup:


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

hts said:


> what's a decently (not fully) loaded 335 gonna run--$45k? A more fully loaded G35 (might be half a tick slower to 60, likely to not offer the same road feel) will prolly be 10 grand less.


Listen, your right. There is a cost-benefit trade-off. But, I would rather drive the more responsive vehicle, let alone find the E90 styling more to my tastes, and therefore am willing to pay the added expense.

You don't buy a BMW because its a bargain. Hell, you don't buy anything from Acura, Audi, M-B, Infiniti, Lexus and BMW (o.k Jaguar as well) because its a bargain. You buy them because they appeal to your senses of performance and luxury, and for some brand appeal.

You want bang for the buck? Stick with Honda, Toyota, Subaru and Mitsu... hell even V-dub.

I think when you get to this bracket, i.e. bimmers and the like, money is relative to the return (performance, luxury, etc.) desired.


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

If the European cars did not exist and I had to choose between the Japanese imports, G35 wins my vote hands down...and relegate Lexus to non-AMG MB "status."


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Wow. I almost bought a G35 back in 2004. The 335 better be impressive or that car is going to be very tempting...


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

wheel-man said:


> You don't buy a BMW because its a bargain. Hell, you don't buy anything from Acura, Audi, M-B, Infiniti, Lexus and BMW (o.k Jaguar as well) because its a bargain. You buy them because they appeal to your senses of performance and luxury, and for some brand appeal.
> 
> You want bang for the buck? Stick with Honda, Toyota, Subaru and Mitsu... hell even V-dub.
> 
> I think when you get to this bracket, i.e. bimmers and the like, money is relative to the return (performance, luxury, etc.) desired.


:stupid: :thumbup:


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

LoveTAH said:


>


Am I missing something?? Why on earth would someone put the Nav/Computer control so high up on the console?


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Looks enormous, even bigger than the E90. Guess that's the trend, but you can count me out.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

If the old G35 is any hint to the new G35, the new G35 is going to be a fast, and awesome sounding car. The "old" G35 sounds like the Infiniti indy car when its up near the red line.:thumbup:


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Wow that's a HIGH redline! Hmm....looks interesting. But technologically speaking, I think the 3 might still have the edge......

I do have pics from the NY Auto show. IMO It looks more like a facelift than anything else, but the changes do work well.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Is that a chrome rear wing? Very nice touch!:thumbup:


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Eh... snooze. Looks too much like the last one. Just doesn't do much for me. Personally, I think the Lexus IS350 looks much better.

:dunno: 

--J.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

The interior looks like poop. It seems to have taken some exterior design ques from the E60.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

mohrgan said:


> The E90s taillights look like a champ compared to these! They're gross! Just look at the bulge on the side!:thumbdwn:


At least the new G35's taillights have some character. You can find the E90's taillights on at least half a dozen econoboxes. I feel like BMW copped out on the design of the tail end of the E90. They didn't want to offend any potential 3er buyers with the radical styling cues of the E60 or the E65, so they went too far in the other direction. The rear of the E90 feels bland and souless.

Back to the original topic, Infiniti really stepped up with the interior of the '07 G35. If they made similar refinements to the drivetrain and handling dynamics, this car would definitely get a second look from me. :thumbup:


----------

